# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Salvemos la magia de manos de cualquiera que tenga Internet

## ossiris

Yo por mi parte estoy haciendo algo personal, que es usar el nombre de los libros como estan alli y poner otra cosa para que al bajarlo no les llegue entero mañana subo 2000 (si, dos mil) fuentes falsas a los servidores, todas de libros y videos explicativos de magia, en total son 20GB de archivos corruptos (sin virus obvio).

Ademas me acabo de compilar un programa hecho por mi, que altera las fuentes del p2p mas conocido, por palabras, osea, busco las fuentes del canuto Por ej. y las cambio por un libro en japones, entonces la persona que se baja el canuto al tenerme a mi como fuente, una parte del canuto que se baje sera mi libro de japones, entonces su canuto estara corrupto y no lo podra abrir. No se cuanto me durara, pero seguire luchando.

Aclaro que no es una lucha contra la descarga por p2p solo es una lucha para que los secretos de la magia no esten accesibles a cualquiera, y que desprestigien nuestra pasion. Es mi granito de arena para que la magia siga viva y no muera en manos de cualquiera que tenga internet.

----------


## ign

Me parece una buena idea, no sé si servirá de mucho, pero yo apoyo tu ideal, lástima que no maneje estos temas de informática.
De todos modos, la gente seguirá descargándose vídeos y libros de magia, pero tampoco pienso que sea muy grave, el que tenga interés aprenderá y el que no, aprenderá 2 ó 3 secretos y lo dejará, conozco muchos casos de ese tipo.

----------


## Yorch

yo creo q está bien eso, pero sinceramente, yo creo que la gente q realmente le interese acabará descargándoselos, más que nada porque no se conformará con que a la primera descarga halla ido mal, y al igual que pasará esto, a alguien que no le interese la magia, no sabra demasiado acerca de los libros y sus nombres, y una vez los consiga y vea que hay mucho que leer, probablemente lo dejará aparcado

----------


## Vic

A nivel PDF creo que se puede conseguir que reconozca el archivo como corrupto (ojo, nunca significa VIRUS) aunque únicamente sea una parte, no permitiendo que se vea el resto. Y con los vídeos lo mismo pero con el encabezado tengo entendido ... pero bueno, es alta informática y "me se " escapa  :? 

 Aunque no sea salvar la Magia siempre jorobará un poquillo a algún cabroncete y preferirá dedicar ese ancho de banda a pillar más porno todavía  :evil: 

 Edito:

 Otra cuestión a tener en cuenta sería que todos cuantos podamos compartir en Emule estos archivos trampeados lo hagamos activamente  para hacer "mole" y resultar más efectivos. No sé como trabaja el emule exactamenta a la hora de buscar, pero teniendo un mismo archivo corrupto al que se le llame Cartomagia Fundamental de Canuto, una copia del mismo al que se le llame Gran escuela de Cartomagia, etc, etc quizás funcionase.

 Víc

----------


## Vic

8) Bueno, donde hay asteriscos debería ir el nombre de ese programa que todos conocemos...  :D 

Víc

----------


## Yorch

porque no puede ponerse ese nombre? yo nose como se hace eso de meter archivos corruptos, pero estoy dispuesto a colaborar si me enseñan. aunque, la culpa, la tiene el tonto que compra el libro y luego lo pone a compartir con esos programas...yo eso si que no lo entiendo, pero si que entiendo que exista este tipo de pirateria, si se piratean discos de musica, que cuestan 20 euros como mucho, libros de 60 euros es aun más normal que la gente quiera piratearlos, que diga "normal" no quiere decir que lo apoye ojo(tengo la play1 y la 2 sin ni un solo juego pirata, aborrezco la pirateria.)

----------


## Vic

Básicamente habría que poner el link del programa en cuestión aquí y empezar a bajárselo todos los foreros y mantenerlo en la carpeta compartida. 

 Y comprendo lo de los precios y tampoco lo comparto, pero si alguien hace el esfuerzo de gastarse los 60 euros por un libro eso sí es amor por la magia no   :Lol:   y por querer aprender. Y de paso consigue que nadie lo compre por curiosidad simplemente y que quede en manos de cualquiera. Pero es mi opinión sólamente.




> aunque, la culpa, la tiene el tonto que compra el libro y luego lo pone a compartir con esos programas...yo eso si que no lo entiendo,


 Eso sí que es cierto, hace falta ser tontiño  :?  :?: 

Víc

----------


## ossiris

No trato de convencer a nadie de que se apunte a esto ya que es un tema avanzado y personal, pero la idea es la siguiente, la magia por p2p, tiene cuanto mucho 500 fuentes por archivo, por medio de conocimientos que poseo, puedo conocer el IP de cada una de esas fuentes que comparten el archivo, el p2p lo que hace es agarrar una partecita de cada una de las fuentes y unirlas en la compu de quien solicito la descarga, lo que estoy haciendo basicamente es decirle a los servidores que yo soy 10 de esas fuentes, que en realidad no lo soy, entonces el que descargue se descargara 490 partes correctas y 10 que no, cuando el p2p lo arma cree que esta correcto (nombre, tamaño, extension, etc, son iguales al original), pero cuando el usuario lo abra no lo sera, lo que hago es que mis fuentes sean las ultimas de la descarga asi cuando el user pida un preview de lo que se descarga le muestre que es ese, pero al final se rompe.
Digamos que no voy a eliminar la pirateria magica ni mucho menos, pero jodere a algunos y eso ya me hace bien.
Tambien estoy viendo de nukear o banear la IP del que me pida el archivo por p2p pero eso es mas complicado aunque seguire trabajando.
Ademas no tengo conocimiento del 100% de lo que se comparte por ahi.

----------


## gafas

Pues mira, que quieres que te diga...

No podrias ni imaginarte la pasta que me he gastado en libros y DVDs de magia. No quiero ni pensarlo. Pero una cosa no quita la otra.

¿De verdad que nunca te has bajado nada de Internet?  ¿Ni un disco, o programa informático, o alguna película? Yo sí.

Y también algo de magia. Poco, pero algo ha caido.  Y si no ha caido más es porque soy un romántico, que me gusta tener los libros en las manos, sobarlos, ver esas tapas duritas y ponerlos en un lugar de honor de la estantería, y no agrupar una montaña de folios. Pero las redes P2P ma parecen una herramienta indispensable, porque  no se me ocurre otra manera en que pudiera hacerme con libros que están descatalogados, o libros extranjeros,  como ver el incauto tramposo con carroll, o como ver a Tamariz en  su rutina para  el FISM, o ....

Y pienso dejar estos archivos en mi carpeta de compartidos.

Una cosa es no fomentar la piratería, y otra es un ataque a los fondos sobre magia que se puedan encontrar en las redes P2P.

Sólo quiero decirte con esto, que si de verdad piensas hacer lo que estás diciendo, tengas cuidado con lo que haces, que una cosa es joder al que quiera bajarse el Canuto (se lo puede comprar, aunque se pueda estar o no de acuerdo con lo que dices) y otra es hacer algo que pueda ser irrecuperable para la comunidad mágica.

Saludos

----------


## Vic

Hombre, creo que todos nos referimos a libros.cd´s  o dvd´s que hoy por hoy se pueden encontrar... en TiendaMagia, por ejemplo. Debo decir que para bajarme los vídeos de Tamariz, Carroll, Nadaxaqui de sus apariciones en la tele, la mula es lo mejor y pienso que hace el mismo daño que un vhs o dvd grabados de la tv. La herramienta no es mala si no el uso a mala leche. Dejarse 36 euros en cada libro de Escuela Mágica de Giobbi para que alguien lo cuelgue en barra libre me jodería un "poco mucho"  :evil: que dice el otro. Y no digamos a Canuto, Palmero, etc  :shock: .

 Para libros descatalogados, actuaciones de la tv que son una escuela en sí misma, documentos de alguien que quiera compartirlos, etc. me parece de pm el que esté ahí la mula  8) .

Víc

----------


## mago alcala

Ossiris, creo que estas haciendo mal en lo que haces. En principio quien cuelga archivos en Internet son los propios magos o personas afines a la magia, para que otros como ellos los consigan. De alguna manera si piensas un poquito con lógica te darás cuenta que mas que beneficiar estas perjudicando a la sociedad mágica mundial (que esto es el beneficio de Internet. la comunicación mundial).

Si hay alguien que no es mago y se baja archivos de magia lo único que hace es que le ocupen espacio en su ordenador ¿tu te bajarías archivos de botánica a millares? si te piensas que la magia es mas interesante que otras cosas estas equivocado es simplemente algo más (excepto para los magos).

Además estas haciendo de portavoz de todos los magos del mundo sin que nadie te lo pida, primero tendrías que haber abierto un foro de discusión haber que nos parecía al resto, antes de hacer de ejecutor o de dictador de lo que se puede o no se puede colgar en Internet. Lo mejor a mi parecer es que dejarías las cosas como están y no hagas del Dios de la Magia.

Con esto no es que defienda la piratería, pero lo que en verdad no defiendo es a un vengador solitario.

Un saludo.

----------


## Goreneko

me parece MUY egoista eso que haces. Segun he entendido, vas a coger 2000 archivos de magia, que tu ya te has bajado, por supuesto, y vas a hacer que nadie mas se los pueda bajar...
pues ale, que los disfrutes.

----------


## Patito

Hala, señores, me huele que empieza el debate...  :Wink:  

Vamos a ver, me parece que quien se baje algo de magia de internet puede ser por dos razones:
1.- el tío es mago, no se puede permitir comprarse los vídeos que se pueda bajar, o no tiene acceso a ellos (o ya no existen).
2.- Es un tocapelotas profano que sólo quiere saber cómo se hace tal truco o tal otro.

Si el tío es mago y se baja algo, vale, no pagará, pero se lo tendrá que currar igual que el que lo haya obtenido legalmente para conseguir aprender el efecto. Además, como se ha comentado, me da que quien sube y/o comparte esos archivos tiene que ver algo con el mundo de la magia.
Me voy a centrar en el punto 2. Creéis de verdad que un profano va a bajarse el Canuto, el Revelations de Dai Vernon, o las técnicas de monedas de Ammar? Yo creo que no. Se va a bajar (si lo encuentra) lo que haya podido ver: al Blaine, algunos que lo conozcan a Criss Angel o como mucho a algún mago más conocido, y seguramente se bajarán vídeos, ya que si un profano se baja un pdf que te explica que para hacer este juego de cartas tienes que hacer un salto, luego un pintaje, seguido de un doble lift y para acabar un tenkai, realmente creéis que le va a servir de algo?

No digo que la piratería sea buena (tampoco digo que no me haya bajado nunca nada), pero creo que los secretos mágicos están lo suficientemente a salvo por mucho que se compartan. Y REPITO: NO estoy a favor de la piratería.

Como último, voy a comentar algo que se me pasa varias veces por la cabeza: Digamos que yo me he comprado tres libros de magia y cinco vídeos en VHS, porque cuando me los compré no había otra cosa. Me gasto, por ejemplo, cerca de 500 euros. Y ahora pensemos que los vídeos, con el paso del tiempo y al ser VHS se ven mal y los libros están destrozados. Mi pregunta es: cuando me gasté los 500 euros, ¿estaba comprando un soporte con información, o estaba comprando la información en un soporte? Con eso quiero decir que si no tengo opción a hacerme copias de seguridad, ¿deberia volver a pagar otros 500 euros para volver a conseguir lo que ya compré en su día? ¿O la editorial de los libros y la editora de los vídeos me van a dar una nueva copia si les doy la vieja? ¿Sería lícito entonces bajarme de internet los libros y los vídeos que compré?

Bueno, que me enrollo demasiado...
Un saludo

----------


## ossiris

> me parece MUY egoista eso que haces. Segun he entendido, vas a coger 2000 archivos de magia, que tu ya te has bajado, por supuesto, y vas a hacer que nadie mas se los pueda bajar...
> pues ale, que los disfrutes.


No funciona asi, yo no me bajo ni me baje nada, simplemente busco a quien lo comparte y le cambio la info del archivo al servidor y corrompo la fuente en el camino, es una especie de ataque hacker si asi lo quieren, pero es tan legal que yo entre a una maquina y "robe" la informacion como que bajen un libro con copyright.
Ademas no es un tema por derechos ni nada de eso, simplemente no estoy de acuerdo en que cualquiera ponga "magia" y sepa los secretos sin ningun ezfuerzo, por lo menos que cueste un poco mas.

Se que muchos estan en desacuerdo, yo tambien me bajo cosas de internet, no soy un santo de la informacion, hago y uso cracks, fui un  pseudohacker en algun momento, tengo xbox con chip y juegos con parches en los ojos, hay un par de virus que dan vueltas por ahi que son mios, no estoy hablando de leyes ni de no copiar, nada de eso, simplemente habria que proteger de ciertas personas cierta informacion, pero bueno, si hay nenes que se pueden bajar pornografia y nadie hace nada que puedo hacer yo por la magia no? Por lo menos yo no comparto Magia en la Net, solo en este foro, si alguien me pide un video y veo que realmente quiere aprender soy el primero en darle acceso a el, pero si me lo pide alguien solo para ver como se hace, seguro que no.

Visto el revuelo que se arma, lo dejo ahi, no comento mas nada, no vale la pena armar una polemica de algo que no tiene sentido, simplemente se me ocurren cosas como alguna vez se me ocurrio ver si podia entrar en otro ordenador, ambas cosas son malas ideas, aunque por un ratito la pase bien  :Wink1: .

OLVIDENLOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Desisto de la idea.
A seguir descargando masivamente. Hasta mi mama se descarga musica.


Perdon, cierren esto y ponganlo en el cajon del exilio, por favor.

----------


## Niko

Creo que no es el camino, el solo hecho de colocar fuentes modificadas para impedir que alguien descarge un libro o un video no va a detener a nadie (esto te lo puedo asegurar ya que en mi trabajo como analista de seguridad informatica creeme que durante años hemos buscado la manera de detener la pirateria por inet y ese no es el camino).

como se ha comentado en este topic y estoy plenamente deacuerdo con ello es que solo alguien con un interez en la magia va a descargar un archivo de magia. ademas de esa manera ese pequeña curiosidad podra luego tgrasformarse en una aficion y te aseguro de que va a llegar un punto en que la persona comienza a comprar tal vez no libros o videos pero si naipes modificados o cualquier otro articulo para poder realizar algun efecto.

finalmente si puedes modificar algun p2p para que le impida descargar correctamente algun archivo no seria mejor que cuando detecte este hecho le envie un mensaje recomendandole este foro ?

luego tu podiras pasarnos el parche para el programa y nosotros instalarlo en nuestros computadores y de esa manera atraeriamos cada vez mas gente a un foro serio y donde pudea comprender el espiritu magico que nos une a todos nosotros.

----------


## vsalberto

Solo un pr de cositas:

1.- Si yo no me hubiera bajado el canuto de la mula, si no hubiera visto lo que tenía y si no hubiera descubierto que me interesaba, jamás me hubiera gastado un duro en comprarmelo. 

2.- ¿quieres salvar la magia de cualquiera que tenga internet o de cualquiera que tenga internet y no tenga dinero? Porque esos mismos libros seguirán en la red, en tiendas, pero seguirán ahi.

Yo no puedo permitirme el lujo (bastante lujo es gastarse 60€ en un libro) de gastarme dinero en algo que no conozco, de hacerlo con algo que no se si me va a gustar o me va a servir. Como yo mucha gente.

Si yo hubiera tenido con quien, te aseguro que me hubiera comprado el Canuto a medias. Y si hubieramos sido 3 mejor, menos dinero. El libro no lo ibamos a partir en cachos, entonces tal vez lo hubieramos compartido por p2p para poder tenerlo los 3.

Lo que quiero decir, es que no siempre es malo compartir, que las redes p2p no siempre son malas para los autores, y por último que por fin hay algo que nos permite compartir, difundir y expresar todo tipo de información casi sin límites a todos, a grandes y pequeños, a poderosos y donnadies, a multimillonarios y a pobres, a españoles y argentinos, a ti o a mi. 

Se que no estas atentando contra las redes p2p, ni nada de eso, que solo pretendías ayudar con el tema de la difusión de la magia que cierto es tiene un tanto de especial, pero creo que no es la mejor manera.

Saludos!!

PD. Por cierto, las areas secretas de muchas webs, son tan inseguras que simplemente con buscar en google algo te lleva directamente allí saltandote todos los protocolos de seguridad de esa web para que los no magos no entren. En cambio otras, tienen preguntas que en mi opinión no demuestran que eres mago y pueden negarle la entradfa a gente que de verdad quiere aprender magia. Se puede esconder la magia del profano que simplemente intenta saber, pero no de aquel que insiste y lo intenta de nuevo.

----------


## daryl

Ossiris, si me permites decirte , aunque te hayan dado muchos palos abriendo este post, has demostrado (no entro a valorar las formas, porque a mí Dios no me ha llamado por el camino de la informática) una iniciativa ingeniosa a mi modo de ver , para defender la magia del intrusismo actual vía internet.Sólo por eso es evidente el amor a nuestro arte y la valentía para tomar decisiones que has tenido y que sólo a tí se te han ocurrido.Como criticar es muy fácil y hacer algo, posicionarse a favor de algo (no hay nada peor que la tibieza), pues que CHAPEAU para tí. Y no cambies.Si tu piensas que tomando estas iniciativas son favorables para la magia, adelante.Tienes mi apoyo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues Daryl tienes parte de razón.


 Pero como alguno de los virus de Ossiris (solo por pasar el rato...) me hubiera ·$%·$%3 el ordenador, me lo cargo a él y a todas sus cosas 100 veces. Y encima lo dice... Grrrrrrrrrr :evil:

----------


## vsalberto

> Pues Daryl tienes parte de razón.
> 
> 
>  Pero como alguno de los virus de Ossiris (solo por pasar el rato...) me hubiera ·$%·$%3 el ordenador, me lo cargo a él y a todas sus cosas 100 veces. Y encima lo dice... Grrrrrrrrrr :evil:


No se si va en serio, pero Ossiris NO ha dicho que hace virus o que los difunda para pasar el rato ni mucho menos, y si mis palabras hicieron entender eso lo siento, pero no es así. Por lo que se, o por lo que ha contado no ha creado ni enviado ningún virus, y me parece importante dejarlo claro. Ni ha hecho nada malo, incluso entrar en el ordenador de alguien sin hacerle daño o espiarle, tampoco creo que sea malo, es más si con ello aprendes lo considero algo bueno.

Por lo que dice Daryl, no le quito razón a él tampoco. Pero yo le doy mi opinión y la que ha sido mi experiencia con la magia a Ossiris, para que entienda mi opinión (que es diferente a la suya). A mi me parece bien que haga cosas por la magia, pero creo q eso que ha planteado no es una buena opción. Cierto es que tampoco le doy alternativas o tampoco las busco, en cambio él si. Eso tiene mucho merito y no pretendo decirle que no.

Saludos.

Saludos de nuevo.

----------


## ARENA

Creo que una de las cosas por las que debemos de empezar es dejar de dar consejos sobre libros o DVD's que no sean para iniciados fuera del Area secreta, me explico :

Si yo pregunto "Como se hace el truco de la moneda en la lata de Criss Angel?" Con toda seguridad nadie me va a contestar.

Pero si pregunto "Estoy muy interesado en el truco de la moneda en la lata de Criss Angel saben donde puedo estudiarlo? " entonces pensamos que es un estudioso de las artes magicas y le decimos "Viene en el DVD o libro tal"

A este profano le basta con poner en el buscador de los P2P "TAL TAL" y descargarselo.

No es lo mismo la primera respuesta que la segunda ? incluso mejor porque le estamos dando la fuente del secreto y no solo el secreto.

Porfavor empezemos a dar este tipo de respuestas en el area secreta es una pequeña barrera pero de algo servira. Y en el Area abierta limitemonos a recomendar el Canuto y el Bobo ningun profano que solo quiera conocer los trucos se va a leer estos libros.

Como lo ven ?

----------


## Goreneko

> hay un par de virus que dan vueltas por ahi que son mios


Que bien se lo pasa el nene, todo esta dicho: se divierte jodiendo a los demas: no permitiendoles usar tranquilamente el e-mule y rompiendoles los ordenadores. 
No se que quieres demostrar, ni tu ni todos los que haceis los virus... ¿que Windows es una mierda? eso ya lo sabemos todos, no habeis descubierto nada nuevo.

----------


## Maverick

Internet, de alguna manera, transformo en imposible el control de la información, ya sea para lo bueno o para lo malo. Buscando bien seguro que en media hora sabes cómo hacer una bomba.
Tratar de censurar internet es tratar de poner puertas al campo. Si algún día se hace, vendrá de arriba. Google va a autocensurar sus resultados de busqueda en China, por ejemplo.

----------


## ossiris

> Iniciado por ossiris
> 
> hay un par de virus que dan vueltas por ahi que son mios
> 
> 
> Que bien se lo pasa el nene, todo esta dicho: se divierte jodiendo a los demas: no permitiendoles usar tranquilamente el ******* y rompiendoles los ordenadores. 
> No se que quieres demostrar, ni tu ni todos los que haceis los virus... ¿que Windows es una mierda? eso ya lo sabemos todos, no habeis descubierto nada nuevo.


Tranquilo Gore, nunca salieron de mi ordenador, no suelo hacer daño a nadie, te informo que el 90% de los virus son creados por las mismas empresas que te venden los antivirus, las personas que nos dedicamos a la informatica como forma de vida luchamos contra los virus no los fomentamos, ahora si no entendiste lo que quise decir es otra cosa, lo puse como ejemplo de que no me importan las descargas, al contrario yo hago descargas, hoy estuve viendo ICEAGE2, lo que quise decir no es en contra del P2P, sino en contra de que CUALQUIERA tenga acceso a cierta informacion, en este caso Magica, como vos bien decis en otro post de hoy que no decis el truco para que no lo busquen por la mulita, y estoy 100% de acuerdo con vos. Windows es una mierda :Confused: , totalmente en desacuerdo, pero eso es para un foro de informatica y con entendidos en el tema, por otro lado ya dije que fue una mala idea y desisti del tema, no se por que mierda todos siguen con el tema, si queres saber con que me divierto, bueno te cuento, haciendo magia, tocando la guitarra y creando sitios webs y foros como este en el que vos participas, debo llevar unos 60 hechos y virus solo 3 que son parte de la carrera de informatica, no hechos con maldad, estuve a cargo de la seguridad informatica por 7 años de la empresa nro 1 de tarjetas de argentina, no te parece que te excedes con tu comentario, sin entender o preguntar por que lo dije? y otra cosa gracias por lo de "nene" me quitaste mas de 20 años y eso a la mia se agradece.
Ojo esto no es en plan enfadado ni nada de eso ehhh, es 100% buen rollo.
Cortenla con el tema me equivoque y punto viejo.
Entiendo a los que estan en contra y agradezco a los que les gusto la idea pero ya se termino.
Saludos a todos y no nos peleemos por los intereses de los demas, no vale la pena.
Gore cuando me conozcas te vas a dar cuenta de que te equivocas en lo que pensas de mi.

----------


## Goreneko

Ossiris esque me dabas una imagen de 'jodedor' que no concuerda con lo que me estas diciendo ahora. Si me dices que son parte de la carrera, OK... yo cree radiaciones para afectar al crecimiento de unas plantas, tambien para un trabajo.
Me molesto que fueras a hacer eso con el programa p2p, mas que nada porque tengo muchos archivos pendientes y me fastidiaria que despues de estar 2 semanas esperando desesperado con, por ejemplo, las bolas (de espoooooooooooooonja) en la mano a que se acabe de descargar un video y luego sea lo que en barrio sesamo era 'arriba y abajo'.

Un saludo

----------


## ossiris

> Pues Daryl tienes parte de razón.
> 
> 
>  Pero como alguno de los virus de Ossiris (solo por pasar el rato...) me hubiera ·$%·$%3 el ordenador, me lo cargo a él y a todas sus cosas 100 veces. Y encima lo dice... Grrrrrrrrrr :evil:


Naaaaaa

A ver si nos entendemos, cuando tenia entre 20 y 25 años, (tengo unos cuantos mas) era un chico que estudiaba en la universidad y escuchaba(aun escucho) mucho rock and roll, y me gustaba investigar vulnerabilidades de las redes, en la universidad aprendi a hacer virus, hice 3, nunca los envie e ningun lado mas alla de mi propia red para hacer pruebas de vulnerabilidad, gracias a eso fui gerente de sistemas de una gran empresa y me dedicaba a que ningun "hacker" ni virus entrara en la empresa, para poder lograr eso hay que investigar como entrar.

Jeje, que kilombo se armo con esto.
Hablando de informatica en un foro de magia.

----------


## Goreneko

es igual estamos en cambalache.
a mi tambien me encanta el rock y aun no me han metido en la cabeza mensajes subliminales de como crear virus.
no lo digo por las malas, lo digo por la imagen que se puede llevar la gente de los que escuchamos rock...

----------


## Goreneko

♦es igual estamos en cambalache.
a mi tambien me encanta el rock y aun no me han metido en la cabeza mensajes subliminales de como crear virus.
no lo digo por las malas, lo digo por la imagen que se puede llevar la gente de los que escuchamos rock...

Por cierto, ¿amais a Laura y llegareis virgenes al matrimonio? :twisted:

----------


## vsalberto

> Creo que una de las cosas por las que debemos de empezar es dejar de dar consejos sobre libros o DVD's que no sean para iniciados fuera del Area secreta, me explico :
> 
> Si yo pregunto "Como se hace el truco de la moneda en la lata de Criss Angel?" Con toda seguridad nadie me va a contestar.
> 
> Pero si pregunto "Estoy muy interesado en el truco de la moneda en la lata de Criss Angel saben donde puedo estudiarlo? " entonces pensamos que es un estudioso de las artes magicas y le decimos "Viene en el DVD o libro tal"
> 
> A este profano le basta con poner en el buscador de los P2P "TAL TAL" y descargarselo.
> 
> No es lo mismo la primera respuesta que la segunda ? incluso mejor porque le estamos dando la fuente del secreto y no solo el secreto.
> ...


Volviendo al tema. Esto si que me parece una buena idea.

----------


## magic-carlos

> Por cierto, ¿amais a Laura y llegareis virgenes al matrimonio?


Cuando escuché esa canción creí que me moría de la risa:P

----------


## ossiris

> Me molesto que fueras a hacer eso con el programa p2p, mas que nada porque tengo muchos archivos pendientes y me fastidiaria que despues de estar 2 semanas esperando desesperado con, por ejemplo, las bolas (de espoooooooooooooonja) en la mano a que se acabe de descargar un video y luego sea lo que en barrio sesamo era 'arriba y abajo'.


Ya me hicieron reflexionar y ahora me siento muy mal :roll:  :( 
Tenes razon!!! Acabo de guardar en mi propio cajon del exilio junto con aquellos 3 virus del año 1993 la idea y los materiales, tal vez en un futuro me sirva para recordar que algun dia en mi vida tuve una idea loca mas.

Por lo pronto como ya dije, no me descargo magia por internet, asi tampoco ayudo a multiplicar las fuentes y no compartire ni ripeare nunca algo magico en el P2p, asi como tampoco lo hago con mis programas y mis diseños. Si peliculas y musica que no se entienda mal, que no es conta el p2p ehhhhhh.

No hay nada como tener el libro original, pertenezco a un club de lectores y al circulo tambien de españa, como pertenecia en argentina tambien.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

A ver ...

Hoy es internet, ayer fueron las fotocopias ... y mañana vete a saber que será ...

Yo empezé en la magia porque empezé a jugar a cartas el verano pasado, y después de la timba siempre pedia que alguien hiciera un truco de magia ... siempre me ha gustado; pero nadie sabia más que el de las 21 cartas ... así que me dijé ... va buscate 4 truquillos por el google ...

No encontré una mierda y me frustré ... Es más facil buscar información sobre fabricación de explosivos que de magia. (Lo digo por experiencia, estudio química).

Al final fui a parar a este foro ... y hubiera sido el típico "listillo" que pregunta como se hace X juego ... pero me leí las normas del foro y comprendí que nadie me lo iba a contar ... así que decidí aprender magia, no los secretos, sino magia ... y tomarmelo como una pasión para años. Sin ningún tipo de prisa. Yo pensaba que el mago nacía, no que se hacia ... si eras un afortunado y un mago profesional queria transmitirte los secretos, pues olé ... (realmente pensaba que era el único camino).

Al poco tiempo descubrí que el eMule estaba plagado de secretos de magia, ni me lo habia planteado antes ... (Solo pensaba que habia pornografia y canciones ... y tampoco lo tenia, porque no tenia ADSL).

Más tarde fui de los típicos del foro que preguntarón que es gimmick ... solo porque no entendia muchos de los hilos en que salia la palabreja esta ... 

Si no hubiera sido por el eMule yo no hubiera empezado, y seguramente muchos de nosotros tampoco, ahora me bajo cosas a cascoporro, cosas que no se ni que son, tanto cosas explicativas como demostrativas, bajo más de lo que puedo asimilar, y más de lo que puedo leer  ver, estamos en el siglo XXI la era de la información ... es como una enfermedad, si no estas informado no eres nadie ... (también decir que lo que bajo me lo quedo para mi... no lo comparto ... Si yo he podido bajarmelo, otro también podrá sin mi fuente ...además lo muevo para tenerlo ordenadito).

Se que lo que hago esta mal, y lo lamento mucho. Pero sigo teniendo esta afición que espero que me dure para siempre ... espero algun dia pasarsela a mi hijo si llego a tener ...

De todas formas, eso no quita que yo me sienta en deuda con la magia, creo que nunca voy a aportar nada, así que me he prometido a mi mismo (hace un tiempo ya), pagar parte de esa deuda ...

De hecho mañana mismo me pasaré por magicus a comprarme alguno de los automáticos de Giobbi, otra baraja, y si veo alguna cosita tonta, barata y divertida vete a saber si la compraré ...

----------


## Goreneko

PLAS PLAS PLAS PLAS

----------


## vsalberto

Es a lo que yo me refería.

Si yo no hubiera podido bajarme el Canuto del emule, seguramente luego no me lo hubiera comprado (y la verdad seguramente lo hice porque no soy capaz de leerme un libro entero en un ordenador).




> Ya me hicieron reflexionar y ahora me siento muy mal Rolling Eyes triste


De todos modos, tampoco es eso. Tú lo hiciste con buena intención, y eso es lo que cuenta. Que ahora piensas que te has equivocado y rectificas, pues macho, por mi parte tienes un 10. Así que alegra ese careto :P

----------


## Némesis

En total son 16 las personas que han posteado hasta ahora en este hilo. (Conmigo 17).

¿Debo entender que los que hemos escrito aquí NUNCA, REPITO: NUNCA, nos hemos bajado NADA del eM*** relacionado con la magia? (Bueno, hay 2 que ya han confesado que sí...)

¿Por qué no dejamos ya el tema de bajarse cosas? Es que ya cansa... Siempre estamos todos demasiado a la defensiva con ese tema.
Si una persona se baja el canuto en PDF, de veras creéis que se lo va a leer enterito de la pantalla o sólo buscará cuatro truquillos (que le saldrán mal, porque al no haberse leído el resto no le interesa la magia lo más mínimo) y después lo borrará?
¿O tal vez creéis que irá a comprarse un cartucho de tinta (qué caros son, cago en la leche...) para imprirse sus 380 página enteritas, con ilustraciones y todo?
Los que estamos interesados en la magia sabemos que el eM*** no es capaz de hacer tanto daño como se dice, porque siempre acabamos tan interesados en el material, que lo compramos.
Además, se podrá escanear un libro, pero... ¿Puede escanearse la habilidad? ¿El interés? ¿Las ganas de aprender? Yo creo que no...
Ossiris, creo que tu iniciativa solo es un ejercicio de informática   :Wink:

----------


## BusyMan

Yo me leí los 4 primeros libros de Harry Potter en PDF uno al día.

Y me he impreso libros en las impresoras de los curros por los que he pasado.

Y un compañero mío (de la empresa de la competencia) se empezó a bajar los videos de **** ****... o sea, que de todo hay.

----------


## ossiris

> Ossiris, creo que tu iniciativa solo es un ejercicio de informática


Ya, por eso la retire, jejeje

Se nota que algunos en vacaciones nos aburrimos, pero lo bueno de esto es que yo lo pensaba de una manera y despues de leer lo que piensan y les paso o les pasa a los que respondieron, cambie de opinion, no habia pensado que aunque algun listillo se bajo el canuto para conocer los secretos y nada mas, hubo otros que sin bajarlo no lo hubieran podido tener y ahora estan en este mundo y aportando mucho.
En definitiva por eso puse el hilo antes de hacer nada, queria ver las opiniones y sinceramente me sorprendio la repercusion que tuvo el tema.
Es un tema muy dificil y no se puede estar 100% de un lado.
Por lo menos a mis 33 años sigo aprendiendo mucho. Y mas aun desde que conoci este foro.

----------


## Némesis

> Yo me leí los 4 primeros libros de Harry Potter en PDF uno al día.


Pues de veras que envidio tu paciencia   :Wink: 



> Y me he impreso libros en las impresoras de los curros por los que he pasado.


También envidio la paciencia de tus jefes   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Goreneko

yo tambien me los imprimo en el trabajo. en una noche lo tienes...
y me los encuaderno en casa con una encuadernadora que me compre para los trabajos.

----------


## magic-carlos

Pues yo colecciono pelis, y cosas de magia también he bajado... libros y vídeos que necesito para avanzar y que no compro (por ahora) por temas económicos. Lo cual no quiere decir que no haya comprado, pero siempre bajo antes de comprar para saber a que me atengo. Para decirlo con otras palabras: si no fuera por el emule, nunca habría gastado un puto duro en la magia.

Ya que os sincerais yo también. Si no fuera por el emule hubiera olvidado ya hace tiempo la manía que me entró de aprender magia gracias a un amigo.

En este foro hay gente que habla que parece que no ha roto un plato nunca, pero estoy seguro de que al menos el 99.9% (sí habeis oido bien) ha pirateado algo en su vida.

Así que menos subirse por las paredes, por favor, cuando alguien dice que ha "obtenido" tal o cual libro.

Saludos.

----------


## Goreneko

Ossiris cuantos puntos llevas gracias a lo del mordisquito? ¬¬

tampoco me hubiera comprado muchas cosas si no las hubiera visto antes por aqui. yo soy de los que miran el percal antes de comprar, que no es precisamente barato...

----------


## 2 de trebol

yo lo que si me compro son las barajas.... sabes,... imprimirlas una vez bajadas de internet, bah... hize numeros y me salia un poco caro...  adi que decidi empezar a gastar los cuartos al menos con una barajita de vez en cuando  :Lol:

----------


## sirmac1

Pues osiris solo decirte q lo q haces no es para nada justo,pq todo el mundo tiene derecho a una copia,y desde hace mucho es legal bajar en p2p,si quieres joder a la gente del modo ese,tu mismo,pero quien siembra recoje,y no bajes tu nadaxaqui q eso esta prohibido,compralo cuando salga a la venta,y asi muchas cosas mas.
Demasiado jodio esta lo del canon para hablar por aqui pero...me alegro q se puedan descargar las cosas,pq todo el mundo no tiene un paston,yo me bajo 1 siempre las cosas y luego decido...me gusta...me lo compro....no me gusta.....lo borro y hasta otra,pq si tuviera q comprar todo lo q me he bajado y tengo,ufffffffffff......me arruino.
Por cierto a mi el q me diga q no tiene nada pirata en su casa para mi es un falso,y el que diga q no se ha bajado nada es que no sabe,porque si supiera te aseguro q baja fijo

P.D Si yo tuviera tiempo cojeria y pondria en el emule todos los libros para que todo el mundo pueda bajar todos los libros para tener una copia de seguridad o simplemente tenerlos

----------


## BusyMan

> pq si tuviera q comprar todo lo q me he bajado y tengo,ufffffffffff......me arruino.


Claro, y el que se gasta una pasta, un tiempo de realización y años de estudio para sacar un libro que luego vea que rula como los canutos... ese da igual, no? que se joda!

----------


## Diogenes

Busyman, el que invierte eso que dices en sacar un libro te aseguro que lo que quiere es llegar al mayor número de personas posible: no que una minoría decida quien debe y quien no tener acceso a su libro, ni a través de qué canales.

También están los que en su día escribieron, compusieron, etc, grandes obras y, pese a todo, vivieron y murieron como perros (lease Mozart, Baudelaire, etc); algunos vieron como se prohibían y censuraban sistemáticamente sus trabajos. ¿Por qué voy a pagar yo un dineral al editor de turno que años después se forra publicando —a veces con oportunismo manifiesto— una obra que pertenece a alguien de quien no quedan ni los restos, ni familiares directos ni indirectos que vayan a sacar tajada? nah, paso...

Un saludo

Ðiógeµe§

----------


## BusyMan

Me gustan tus mensajes... suenan a panfletarios, pero me gustan.
Un tanto do re mi...

¿No sabes que en magia muchísima gente autofinancia sus libros?

Claro.. bueno, pero oye, es verdad, para qué voy  a pagar pudiendo no pagar... que se jodan y trabajen... tanto escribir, escribir libros

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Buenoooo, un tema zanjado y vaya tela. Pues vaya con la propiedad intelectual. En primer lugar eso de que bajar cosas por P2P es legal habría que discutirlo: bajarlo puede ser legal, pero en programitas como la burra mientras lo bajas también lo compartes, por tanto es ilegal.

Después, Diógenes, perdona que discrepe contigo en un par de puntos, no en otros en los que si te doy la razón:

1.- Existe el oficio de escritor, o cantante o tantos otros. Si estas personas no venden su producto no se fabricará, así de simple. No quiero entrar en que las discográficas ni las editoriales ni ninguno de esos se enriquezcan. Pero el asunto es bien simple, si un escritor escribe algo que no se vende gana mucho menos dinero y es posible que sea su última publicación. Esto me lleva a otro punto, la piratería existe porque, al menos, una minoría del público si compra el producto. Esta minoría hace sostenible a la mayoría que se lo descarga. Y ahora viene la pregunta: ¿quién somos nosotros para decidir quien es la minoría "pringada" que paga por un material y quién la mayoría "super lista" que se lo puede descargar porque "no pasa nada". 

2.- Sinceramente, se puede discutir cualquier cosa sin el empleo de palabras malsonantes. Vamos a dejarnos de censuras ni de historias, es simple y llana educación. Normalmente estos recursos son utilizados para argumentar más fuerza a nuestras palabras, no creo que en un foro esto haga falta.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## sirmac1

> En primer lugar eso de que bajar cosas por P2P es legal habría que discutirlo: bajarlo puede ser legal, pero en programitas como la burra mientras lo bajas también lo compartes, por tanto es ilegal.


¿?¿?Solo una cosilla,informate de eso que dices pq andas muuuuuuy equivocado

----------


## guitarxp

Estoy de acuerdo. Esa información sobre legalidad es totalmente falsa.

La cultura ha sido, es y tendrá que seguir siendo libre. 

Esto es una máxima. Quien quiera entender, que entienda.

----------


## zarkov

Eso, eso.
Y el que cree una obra original con su esfuerzo durante días meses o años que le den por...
y no perciba ni un duro por su trabajo del que se van a beneficiar los demás por la patilla (el que quiera entender que entienda).


Ah, a lo mejor es que se habla del trabajo de los demás y no del propio.
¿Cuántos de aquí trabajan gratis?

----------


## sirmac1

zarkov una cosilla...tu no tienes nada pirata?

----------


## zarkov

Un loro.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Zarkov: No disimules, truhán, que también tienes..... afición por el Ron!  8)

----------


## zarkov

Es verdad, gracias.

Ron, ron, ron, la botella de ron.

El plano del tesoro también se me olvidaba (bueno no, porque me costó tres doblones).

----------


## sirmac1

Pues solo decir q la pirateria es legal en españa,lo q no es legal es comerciarla,asi q......

----------


## eidanyoson

Si, pero los doblones eran más falsos que judas,  en verdad eran unos rublos pintados.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Pero que facilidad tiene la parejita para llevar un post por los cerros de Ubeda!!!!

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Señores, centremonos en los temas de los mensajes, que parece esto el foro del Club de la comedia (pero en malo).   :Lol:  

Sirmac, de acuerdo contigo, es LEGAL. Otra cosa es que me parezca moral, que no me lo parece, y creo que en cierto grado el 90% de la población lo practica.

¿Quien no ha grabado cintas de cassette de pequeños?
¿Quien tiene la licencia del Office, y del Windows?
¿Quien no se ha copiado juegos de PC en disquetes de esos de 3 1/2?
¿Quien tiene el cargador del coche lleno de discos originales?
¿Quien no ha fotocopiado un libro de algo?

No seamos incrédulos...

----------


## zarkov

Si no son los cerros de Úbeda, Miguel, es que esto se viene tratando en porrocientos mil hilos con sus correspondientes posts. Y siempre es igual. Se confunde lo que se puede hacer con lo que se debe hacer.

Yo tengo un sueño muy extraño. Hay cosas con las que no puedo dormir tranquilo. El que pueda dormir tranquilo con ellas, allá él.

¿Se me puede censurar por ello?
A ver si va resultar que el inmoral soy yo.

No pirateo porque me parece amoral aunque lo haga la enclavación divina. ¿Está claro? 
La diferencia es que yo no hago apología de mis principios y los _piratas_ siempre tratan de convencernos de que sus puntos de vista son los acertados. Sólo eso. Cada uno con su conciencia.
Yo no me puedo permitir el lujo de hacer apología de apropiarme de derechos intelectuales sin pagar por ello. Tengo obligación de educar en principios a mi descendencia.

Si a estas alturas alturas hay quien confunde lo legal con lo justo, estamos aviados.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Te repito las preguntas:

¿Has grabado alguna vez cintas de cassette?
¿Tienes la licencia del Office, y del Windows?
¿Has copiado juegos de PC en disquetes de esos de 3 1/2?
¿Tienes el cargador del coche solo lleno de discos originales?
¿Nunca has fotocopiado un libro de algo? 

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Tengo obligación de educar en principios a mi descendencia.


Entonces... ¿Por qué te la traes a nuestras reuniones?  como diría Julius Erwing Marx "Jamás llevaría a mi hija a un sitio donde me admitieran a mí'... 
 :Lol:  

(Hay que ver, que bonito está hoy Úbeda..)

----------


## zarkov

Preguntas:

Sí, como copia privada para salvaguarda.
Sí.
Si, como copia privada para salvaguarda.
No, uso las copias privadas de salvaguarda.
Sí, después de haberlo pagado y para hacer más cómoda su lectura en el Metro.



P.D. ¿Ya no me vas a pasar fotocopias? Esto... que son opiniones virtuales
 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

*No pirateo porque me parece amoral*

Pues para mi que eres un pirata de tres pares de bowlings!!!! 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

*que son opiniones virtuales*

Pero hay opiniones de varias clases?

----------


## zarkov

Todo pudiera ser.

Una opinión virtual es aquella que se mantiene en este foro por ejemplo, pero que es una pose. Luego en la realidad es otra cosa.
Hay que parecer puro, otra cosa es serlo (la carne es débil).


Imagínate que soy escritor/músico/fotógrafo, etc., etc.
En virtual mantengo la libertad de copiar y fusilar (gratis) pero en mi vida real quiero cobrar por mi trabajo.



Ah, que amoral no es lo mismo que inmoral.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Pues para mi que eso es, sin faltarte el respeto, SER MAS FALSO QUE UN DURO DE MADERA!

¿Se supone que en el foro se representa un papel, o se es QUIEN UNO ES?

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡HAYA PAZ!
Que la calma no se pierda
Que como sigamos así
Nos vamos a ir todos a la¡HAYA PAZ!

----------


## eidanyoson

Les Luthiers en un foro mágico, ¡dónde vamos a parar!

 Bueno, menos mal que de cada 10 personas que leerán este foro, 
 5 son la mitad....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Mariano debería poner música de fondo en el foro... de Johann Sebastian Mastropiero, claro.

----------


## magomago

> ¿Se supone que en el foro se representa un papel, o se es QUIEN UNO ES?
> Un saludo.


Yo soy mas guapo en persona que en el foro.

----------


## zarkov

> Pues para mi que eso es, sin faltarte el respeto, SER MAS FALSO QUE UN DURO DE MADERA!
> 
> ¿Se supone que en el foro se representa un papel, o se es QUIEN UNO ES?
> 
> Un saludo.


Huy, huy, lo que me ha dicho   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

Se elige, se representa un papel o se es lo que se es. Es libre.

Te voy a contar una historia (venid aquí, jovencitos).

El primer grabador de CD's comercial que hubo en España pasó por mis manos (marca Sony). Vi la posibildad de extraer audio de él y por tanto de duplicar discos comerciales. Curiosamente, en ese momento, la filial española no sabía que eso era posible y además lo negaban. Tuve que explicarles cómo se hacía. Con esto quiero decir que he estado casi en el nacimiento de un tipo de piratería.
¿Dupliqué discos en aquel momento? 
¿Tú que crees?

Sobre pensar algo, decir otra cosa y hacer una muy distinta hay muchos ejemplos (políticos, artistas que no están en el status quo...). Yo, por ejemplo puedo ser falso en este asunto porque no perjudico a nadie con ello.
Si por el contrario, desde un foro público animo a la gente a no respetar la propiedad intelectual, ¿hago daño, o no?

¿Tiene transcendencia que yo la respete o no? Creo que no, pero sí tiene importancia mi opinión pública (no tiene importancia, Dios me libre es un ejemplo). Con esto quiero decirte que es asumible el dar buenos consejos públicos y tener vicios privados   :Lol:  

Haz lo que bien digo pero no hagas lo que mal hago.

Y que conste que no se me olvida que me has llamado duro de madera. El próximo día que te vea te voy a dar con la pata de palo y te voy a achuchar con el loro   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

----------


## eidanyoson

Magomago miente.

 Pero como en el foro puedes poner lo que quieras pues...

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Iniciado por faliny
> 
>  En primer lugar eso de que bajar cosas por P2P es legal habría que discutirlo: bajarlo puede ser legal, pero en programitas como la burra mientras lo bajas también lo compartes, por tanto es ilegal.
> 
> 
> ¿?¿?Solo una cosilla,informate de eso que dices pq andas muuuuuuy equivocado


No fue eso lo que me dijo mi amiguete hace dos meses. Que conste que mi amiguete es un chaval muy rarillo, pero resulta que es juez, y esto me da bastante confianza en sus palabras. Aunque sea un tipo que me cuenta siete bromas por cada ocho palabras que dice. 

Vamos a informarnos bien de este tema, pide consejo legal.

Por cierto, no es por presumir pero otro de mis amigos es Superman  :shock: , otro es Spiderman   :Smile1:   :Smile1:  , otro es Bush  :-(  :-(  y mi chica se transforma en Wonderwoman  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D .

Una cosa es que la compartición de ficheros que posean registro en la propiedad intelectual en P2P sea legal (que no lo es), y otra cosa que esté perseguida en España hasta un punto que sea preocupante. Por desgracia, en Internet hay cosas mucho más graves que perseguir.

Y no hay que ser falso ni nada, claro que tengo algunas cosas piratas. La diferencia está en saber que se hace un mal con eso, y admitirlo (yo lo admito). Es el único defecto que tengo, y lo reconozco, por lo demás puedo afirmar sin temor a equivocarme que soy perfecto  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: .

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## zarkov

Es verdad, que Agapito es una copia pirata de la rana Gustavo.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

¡Qué capulloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! jaajajaja

Esto es lo malo de subir videos en los que muestro a mis amigos.

Que bueno.

----------


## magomago

> Y no hay que ser falso ni nada, claro que tengo algunas cosas piratas. La diferencia está en saber que se hace un mal con eso, y admitirlo (yo lo admito). Es el único defecto que tengo, y lo reconozco, por lo demás puedo afirmar sin temor a equivocarme que soy perfecto  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: .
> 
> Rafa Muñoz


Te pasa como a mi chavalote,yo tambien soy perfecto.De echo creo que tu mientes,porque es imposible que haya dos perfectos en el mundo.Por cierto saluda a tus amigos superheroes.
Yo no miento eidanyoson , ¿Por que te crees que no he puesto mi foto todavia en el foro,porque quiero asombraros con mi sabiduria y no con mi belleza.
Ahora hablando en serio faliny,creo que ahi has dado en el clavo,porque parece que mucha gente piratea y se piensa que esta bien,que solo fastidia a la SGAE y a las multinacionales,cuando la realidad es otra distinta,quien quiera piratear que piratee,quien no lo quiera hacer que no lo haga,somos libres.Pero no intentemos justificar algo que no está bien con algunas razones que son de perogrullo.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

http://www.filmica.com/david_bravo/archivos/000507.html

Pongo esto para que podamos leer el debate legal establecido en la organización de la Campus Party. A poca gente le puede interesar más que a ellos el hecho de demostrar que el P2P es legal, por eso es interesante leer lo que ocurre en esta conversación, en la que intervienen un catedrático de la propiedad intelectual y un abogado interesado por este tema, además de otros usuarios.

Es interesante observar como, para tapar la ilegalidad, se intenta crear una estratagema que tiene que ser refutada por el abogado. También importante la opinión de un representante de los servicios telemáticos de la guardía civil (tremenemeritaaaaaaa, o algo así).

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

P.D.: Zarkov, estás hecho un mariiii...................itaaaaaaaaaaaa   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

----------


## dreaigon

Hombre, esque.. por un lado... si no me hubiera podido descargar el canuto no habria seguido en esto de la magia, en verdad estoy deaceurdo con ign y los demás, si alguien lo descarga y pierde interes sabra hacer cuatro cosas, si sigue consegira aprender d eotra smaneras (como es mi caso)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Sobre pensar algo, decir otra cosa y hacer una muy distinta hay muchos ejemplos (políticos, artistas que no están en el status *quo...).* .


Whatever you want (na-ná, na-ná) whatever you say....

----------


## eidanyoson

Qué viejo estás irlandés, cantando eso tan y tan antiguo (a mi me encanta la canción de Baby Boy del disco Rockin' All Over The World, que lo tengo original y todo)

----------


## sirmac1

Para failiny y todos quienes vayan en contra de la pirateria,que vean el video este,dedicado a ellos http://youtube.com/watch?v=zhFDhsRS4...elated&search=

----------


## PabloAmira

"Se que muchos estan en desacuerdo, yo tambien me bajo cosas de internet, no soy un santo de la informacion, hago y uso cracks, fui un pseudohacker en algun momento, tengo xbox con chip y juegos con parches en los ojos, hay un par de virus que dan vueltas por ahi que son mios, no estoy hablando de leyes ni de no copiar, nada de eso, simplemente habria que proteger de ciertas personas cierta informacion, pero bueno, si hay nenes que se pueden bajar pornografia y nadie hace nada que puedo hacer yo por la magia no? Por lo menos yo no comparto Magia en la Net, solo en este foro, si alguien me pide un video y veo que realmente quiere aprender soy el primero en darle acceso a el, pero si me lo pide alguien solo para ver como se hace, seguro que no."
QUE!!!!

----------


## sirmac1

Por cierto si alguien va arealizar una boda,bautizo,convite,comunion,etc....q mire antes esto:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xkc39O0U4M&NR


Y aquella gente que va en contra de la sgae q mire este video q le encantara

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nZAruZKeC...elated&search=

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Para failiny y todos quienes vayan en contra de la pirateria,que vean el video este,dedicado a ellos http://youtube.com/watch?v=zhFDhsRS4...elated&search=


Pues muy bien, el video casí me ha dado ganas de llorar de la emoción. Ahora voy yo con unos puntillos:

1.- Machote, si David Bravo es tu héroe pues...  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

2.- Queda muy bonita toda la argucia política en contra de Aznar y Zapatero. De hecho con el simple hecho de ver esa presentación ya uno se pregunta: ¿qué tiene que ver eso con lo que estamos hablando en este hilo?. Que conste que a mí la política ni plin ni plan, cuando me tocan mucho las narices me pego el viajecito a Madrid, me manifiesto en contra de quien me las toque y poco más (bueno si, echo un día muy guay pegando botes y cortando el tráfico a los sufridos conductores  :twisted: ). Pero vamos a ser serios y me dices que carajote tiene que ver Aznar hablando de las armas de destrucción masiva en un video recopilatorio de los 10 superhits del verano en contra de la SGAE (gente que tampoco me merecen mucho respeto). Simplemente esa presentación y un colega disfrazado de "Osimo Van Lioden" (lo digo por 3D, para que no nos cacheen la página   :Smile1:  ) como recriminación a favor de la piratería, me hacen pensar en la poca seriedad y poca objetividad de la obra que voy a ver. ¡Y esto es solo la presentación!.

3.- Yo recuerdo aquellos debates de David Bravo contra el mundo y, macho, en algunos le daban bastante para el pelo. Ahora eso sí, reconozco el mérito del que haya montado el video con escenas cortadas de aquí y de allí. Sobretodo le ha quedado chula la musiquilla, ya estaba esperando ver al nene del sexto sentido al final de la peli.

4.- Y lo que más, lo que más me ha gustado es que se ponga como los malos de la película a los cantantes. Esto me encanta, o sea, que te bajas del emule la última del Alejandro Sanz (que yo también lo haré) y te tiras tres semanas poniéndolo a toda voz en tu cuarto, y además, resulta que Alejandrito es un tío muy malo, muy chungo, es el coco, porque quiere ganar dinero con los discos que hace. ¡Será el tío capullín!. Quizá tu tengas pocos años y no recuerdes a Alejandro Magno o aquel disco de "Mi soledad y yo" que por poco lo arruina. Los cantantes son trabajadores como todos, algunos con más dinero y otros con menos, ¿y qué pasa?, ¡olé sus narices!, vamos a dejar de envidiarlos y sin embargo de poner su musiquita y cantarla todos los días por la calle.

5.- El video es... ¿como decirlo?..., más bien poco apolítico. Y desde luego, te aseguro que yo de política no hablo (mucho menos en este medio). Pero sigo sin saber que tiene que ver una cosa con la otra. A no ser que el video se haya hecho con la idea directa de exaltar a todo el que se pueda, y si no basta con la piratería metemos el canon de la SGAE (que tampoco tiene nada que ver), y si no basta con eso metemos al colega disfrazado con la barbita y el turbante, y si no basta metemos al Aznar diciendo lo de las arma de destrucción masiva (que ya estuve yo en bastantes manifestaciones para recordar ahora ese tema), y si no pués insinuamos que Zapatero está comprado por la SGAE porque le han hecho favores. Y yo me pregunto, ¿qué favores le habrán hecho?, ¿le habrán regalado el "Caribe Mix 2005"?, claro, ahora lo entiendo.

Sirmac1, ya te he visto en otros hilos y te gusta la discusión un poquito. Dos no discuten si uno no quiere. Por mi parte nada más, no tomo más participación en este hilo, creo que he dicho todo lo que tenía que decir.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## sirmac1

faliny majo no entendistes el video,si sale cosillas de politica es por indirectas,pero vamos puede que en unos años lo entiendas,no pasa na,me gusta discrepar con la gente si la causa se lo merece y mas si es a favor de la sgae,pq no me parece justo q cada vez q compramos un cd,camara de fotos,fotocopiadora,impresora,escaner,mp3,y alguna cosilla mas,le tengamos q dar un tanto por ciento a esos de la sgae,asi q......regala tu dinero,pero el mio no gracias,y ya que me roban poir un lado a mi,le robare yo a ellos

----------


## Diogenes

Oh! Me he quedado estupefacto (y un tanto decepcionadillo) al comprobar que os habéis cargado un mensaje que me llevó bastante tiempo escribir y, sin embargo, habéis dejado otro bastante pobre en el que traté, además, de ser escueto.

No sé qué pudo sentaros tan mal, lo cierto es que había cuestiones bastante bien argumentadas en el mensaje que borrásteis (no así en el segundo). Si se trata de aspectos puramente formales, por favor, decídmelo y trataré de reescribirlo de una forma menos contundente. No sé... :roll: 

Un saludo

Ðiógeµe§

----------


## zarkov

Y una vez llegados al momento panfletario, cuando el que no piensa como tú te adscribe por su cuenta y riesgo al movimiento del enemigo (convirtiéndote como mínimo en tonto e incluso también en enemigo), llega el momento de retirarse.

Siempre es igual. Todo el que defiende la libertad hasta el límite de decir qué es libertad y qué no, suele ser el que menos la respeta.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAdiós.

----------


## magomago

> Para failiny y todos quienes vayan en contra de la pirateria,que vean el video este,dedicado a ellos


Bien voy a ponerme un poco serio a pesar de mi catarro otoñal.
Estoy HARTO ,pero HARTO , de escuchar que piratear es ir contra la SGAE,la SGAE tiene una infraestructura de mil pares de narices,y cuanto mas pirateais la SGAE gana mas poniendo cánones injustos y anticonstitucionales por la compra de CD y DVD y cobrando donde puede y le dejan,como digo ESTOY EN CONTRA de los cánones revolucionarios de la SGAE.

Pero cuando pirateais ,señores no estais haciendo daño a los grandes,estais haciendo daño al pequeño comercio que al no vender ni juegos,ni musica ni libros tienes que despedir a sus trabajadores.Yo he trabajado en un videoclub y antes del boom de la pirateria funcionaba bien,en cuanto se empezo a piratear el videoclub no cubria gastos y os aseguro que como yo hay mas casos.

Cuando fuí al Reino Unido de vacaciones me sorprendió que en dicho país hubiera una tienda de música,peliculas y libros en cada manzana en una ciudad que es la mitad de donde vivo yo , y sin embargo en mi ciudad siendo el doble de grande no hay ni una quinta parte de las tiendas que habia allí. 

Como la competencia es fuerte en cuanto a tiendas abaratan el producto y generan puestos de trabajo,pero aquí ¿Cual es la competencia? ,el burrito,así que siguen los precios y quien quiera que lo compre y quien no que lo piratee,total pues ellos van a vender igual (Las grandes casas me refiero).

Bueno es primera hora de la mañana y creo que tengo algo de fiebre pero podría seguir hablando de esto.Asi que quien quiera piratear que piratee , ES LIBRE. Pero que no se piense que pirateando AL QUE MAS PERJUDICA ES A LA SGAE , y se justifique de esta manera.

----------


## Némesis

¿Alguien ha visto mis fotocopias de SonGoku por aquí? Es que creo que las he perdido...

----------


## sirmac1

> ¿Alguien ha visto mis fotocopias de SonGoku por aquí? Es que creo que las he perdido...


las coji yo prestadas,pero seguro q buscas en cositas ilegal y seguro q la encuentras,jejejejej

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Fifteen men on a dead man’s chest  

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum

Drink and the devil be done for the rest 

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum



The mate was fixed by the bos’n’s pike

The bos’n’ brained with a marlin spike and 

Cookey’s throat was marked belike It

Had been gripped by fingers ten and 

There they lay all good dead men like

Break o’ day in a boozing ken__                            

Yo Ho Ho and a bottle of rum      




Fifteen men of a whole ship’s list 

Yo Ho Ho and a bottle of rum

Dead and be damned and the rest gone whist! 

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum



The skipper lay with his nob in gore where the 

Scullion’s axe his cheek had shore

And the scullion he was stabbed times four and 

There he lay and the soggy skies

Dripped all day in up-staring eyes at

Murk sunset and at foul sur-prise   

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum


Fifteen men of ‘em stiff and stark 

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum

Ten of the crew had the murder mark 

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum



‘Twas a cutlass swipe or and ounce of lead or a 

Yawning hole in a battered head

and the scuppers glut with a yawning red and 

There they lay aye damn my eyes

All lookouts clapped on par - a - dise all

Souls bound just con – tra – ri - wise   

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum


Fifteen men of ‘em good and true 

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum

Every man Jack could ha’ sailed with old Pew 

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum



There was chest on chest of Spanish gold with a 

Ton of plate in the middle hold

And the cabins riot with stuff un told As 

They lay there that had took the plum

With a sightless glare and their lips struck dumb

While we shared all by the rule of thumb  

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum


Fifteen men of a dead man’s chest 

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum

Drink and the devil had done for the rest 

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum



We wrapped ‘em all in a mains’l tight with 

Twice ten turns of a hausers bight

And we heaved ‘em over and out of sight with a 

Yo heave ho and fare you well

And a sullen plunge in a sullen swell

Ten fathoms deep on the road to hell  

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum

----------


## guitarxp

Yo prefiero aquella deee...

Sha-la-la-la-lá
Uoh-oh-oh!

Sha-la-la-la-lá
Uoh-oh-oh!

----------


## Némesis

¡Caray, O'Malley, qué bueno eres, has leído a Stevenson en versión original!  8)  8)  8)

----------


## ignoto

> Fifteen men on a dead man’s chest  
> 
> Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum
> 
> Drink and the devil be done for the rest 
> 
> Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum
> 
> 
> ...


¿Mandeeeee?

Me lo repita en cristiano.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ignoto: Es la canción famosa de 'Quince hombres van en el cofre del muerto. Ron, Ron, ron, la botella de Ron' del libro La Isla del Tesoro de Robert L. Stevenson, en su versión original inglesa. La canción la compuso el propio Stevenson.

Es endiablada de traducir.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¡Caray, O'Malley, qué bueno eres, has leído a Stevenson en versión original!  8)  8)  8)


Si. Y puedo asegurarte que me costó más entender su Treasure Island (en su endiablado inglés de 1883) que la versión de inglés antiguo (aunque no el original) del Hamlet de Shakespeare.

Aún así fue una delicia.

(N.B.: Procuro leer todos los libros en su versión original si es Inglés o Francés y las películas TODAS las veo en su versión original. Unas veces con subtítulos y otras no.)

----------


## letang

Yo estoy escuchando la canción de Titanic en versión original   :Lol:  

Every night in my dreaaaams, I see youuuu, I feel youuuu
That is how i know you, go ooooooooon
Faaar acroSS the diStance, and spaCes
Betweeeeeen uuuuus

----------


## Gandalf

Yo me tragué en VO todas las películas de Torrente...

Bueno, todas no, que la 3 decidí que se la tragase el perro, que a mi ya no me pillan en otra igual.

 :P  :P

----------


## dante

Madre mia lo que ha dado de si este post,  aunque es lun poco lamentabel que algunos hablen sin conocimiento de causa sobre estos temas, porque es lo que realmente hace daño en esta sociedad. Hay un total desconocimiento de lo que son las redes p2p. Para empezar la mayoria cree saber de lo que habla porque tiene un opinion, ha escuchado al osito Tedy, o a Chenoa, y nisiquiera se ha leido la legislación que tenemos de ello. Nadie que se baje algo de internet esta pirateando nada... el que tenga opiniónes de si el pirateo es malo que habra un post de pirateo.
Lo mejor antes de opinar es documentarse, no solo de aquello que defiende nuestra opinión, ademas del otro punto de vista. Como mínimo tener una noción de lo que es el Copyleft, el Copyright, la licencia GPL, creative commons. Alomejor hasta os dais cuenta de porque hay cantantes como chenoa que prohibirían las descargas por internet. Que sin contar con el sexo seguro es lo que mas la desquicia.

----------


## Gandalf

Por cierto... 7 páginas de post y yo sin soltar ni una patada al aire...

Pues yo lo veo de la siguiente forma. 

Me bajo cantidad de cosas de intenet. Si me gusta mucho puede que me lo compre, en función del precio y la facilidad de encontralo, y si no me interesa lo suficiente ahí se queda, en mi caja de 400 dvds que no volveré a mirar probablemente nunca, junto a la discografía de Europe o el Autocad 12.  ¿Y por que? Pues por que considero que si no me gusta lo suficiente nunca lo habría comprado, con lo que realmente no estoy quitando ventas a nadie. 

Pongo un ejemplo: Yo no fui al cine a ver la última de Superman, pero me la bajaré de la mula. ¿Estoy defraudando a alguien? Pues no lo creo, por que no fui ni habría ido aunque no existiese la mula, así que mi dinero no les habría llegado. 

Así tengo varios documentos de magia, pero algunos también los tengo originales. ¿Cuales? Los que creo que me habría comprado si hubiese sabido que eran tan buenos. Y así con todo.

Que alguien se ponga a corromper 2000 ficheros de la mula no harán que no consiga los ficheros que busco si estos existen. No creo que hubiese funcionado el proceso que inició este post.

----------


## ign

Hay que ver, lo que ha dado de sí este hilo. Con el tiempo, ha cambiado mi opinión respecto a la primera página del post, pero no me voy a posicionar de nuevo.




> Yo no fui al cine a ver la última de Superman...


Yo pagué 5 euros por verla y creo que hubiera sido más feliz quedándome con mi dinero, asi que no te perdiste mucho...




> ...pero me la bajaré de *******.


Y dudo que te guste tanto como para comprarla.

Saludos de Ign.

----------


## eidanyoson

El problema no es la piratería. son los intermediarios.

 Garaf oslí esplaf ocuá, intermediarios abstenerse...  :D

----------


## Gandalf

> El problema no es la piratería. son los intermediarios.
> 
>  Garaf oslí esplaf ocuá, intermediarios abstenerse...  :D


Bueno, tampoco creo que eso sea así solamente.

El hecho de que Blockbuster o Madrid Rock hayan cerrado al igual que cientos de videoclubs tiene una única razón, y esta es la piratería, no los intermediarios. Pero quizás haya que buscar la razón de la existencia de la piratería y no excusarla únicamente en lo fácil que es copiar. Hace 20 años que todos tenemos cadenas de música con doble pletina y grabábamos cintas con frecuencia. Pese a eso las tiendas tenían niveles de venta bastante buenos. ¿Que ha cambiado?

Pues para mi está claro. Los precios son abusivos comercialmente hablado. El coste real de un cd no es por el que se vende y la gente lo sabe; eso también pasa con las patatas o las cebollas y los agricultores suelen hacer alguna manifa al año para quejarse del precio final de sus productos. Aun no he visto a Madonna hacer algo semejante. Además está la tontería de considerar la música algo cultural a lo que se tiene derecho de acceso casi gratuito. Pues si me lo permiten diré que un disco de Madonna tiene lo mismo de cultural que la serie de Los Serrano o un partido de pelota vasca... ¡O menos!

Por un lado se incita a comprar TODA la música y TODO el cine y TODO el software creando compradores compulsivos sin criterio, y si no lo haces es que eres un impotente (económicamente hablando) que no ha triunfado en esta vida por lo que si se puede se termina pirateando.

¿La solución? Pues no estoy seguro pero me imagino que el uso de las nuevas tecnologías impone que uno se pueda comprar una canción sin obtener el album entero, o que te la vendan en un formato solo digital abaratando costes, o hacer el objeto tan atractivo que comprarlo pirata no interese... No se, quizás crea saber más de las razones que de las soluciones.

 :roll:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hola Gandalf,

En cuanto al tema de Madrid Rock que a todos nos da mucha pena (a mi personalmente, ninguna) te cito literalmente un articulo publicado en el blog de Nacho Escolar:

"Los trabajadores podemos demostrar fehacientemente qué la tienda sigue siendo rentable, y qué el único motivo de cierre es la especulación inmobiliaria y el afan de lucro desmedido de los dueños. No te dejes engañar, la pirateria NO ES LA CULPABLE".

http://www.escolar.net/MT/archives/2..._los_empl.html
http://www.furilo.com/archivos/habla...e-madrid-rock/

Posteriormente, leyendo mas con calma, no encontramos con que casualmente, ZARA ha comprado dicho local... ¿No es mucha casualidad?

Y en cuanto al tema de Blockbuster, he tenido amigos que han trabado ahi, y te digo que hacían unas cajas estupendas ROBANDO 550 pesetas de entonces por alquilar una pelicula 24 horas, cuando los videoclub de barrio cobraban 300 o 400.

Yo lo que creo es que hay que EVOLUCIONAR el modelo de negocio de ciertos comercios.

Eso es como si se ponen de huelga los afiladores estos que van con la mot por la calle, porque en los chinos venden cuchillos afilados por dos duros.

En mi profesión hay gente especialista en leguajes de programación, y de repende, se pasan de moda, y tienen que reciclarse a otra cosa, pues bien mi opinión es, que el afilador y Blockbuster tambien deberían reciclarse.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Yo estoy escuchando la canción de Titanic en versión original   
> 
> Every night in my dreaaaams, I see youuuu, I feel youuuu
> That is how i know you, go ooooooooon
> Faaar acroSS the diStance, and spaCes
> Betweeeeeen uuuuus


Búscate la versión de Sara Brightman de su disco Eden. Es una versión en Italiano pero.. uffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eso sí: ¡NO ME SEAS  Y CÓMPRALA!

----------


## Gandalf

Hombre, Miguel, si Madrid Rock se cerró por que perdía o por que no ganaban lo suficiente ya no creo que sea el problema.  ¿Que la tienda era rentable? Pues seguro que si, pero si ya no genera los ingresos de hace 5 años es lógico que el propietario busque el negocio que le deje buenos dividendos, y parece obvio que la música ya no lo hacía. Son cientos los videoclubs tradicionales que inicialmente generaban beneficios y empleo y son los mismos que han tenido que cerrar o reconvertirse en meros dispensadores automáticos sin personal. Creo que eso da una idea de la reducción de costes que han tenido que hacer para que el asunto salga rentable.

Blockbuster "robaba" 550 pelas por peli y en sus comienzos estaba lleno de gente con decenas de pelis repetidas y todas alquiladas. En sus últimos meses ya casi ni compraban pelis por que no les saldría igual de rentable que al principio. No perderían, pero la inversión ya no se justificaba tan claramente.

Vamos, que creo que es obvio e innegable el daño que la piratería produce, pero mi duda es si la piratería existe por que somos malos y rácanos o por que la industria no está viendo que el mercado tradicional ya no se sostiene. Quizás la música en formato digital tenga que abaratarse brutalmente y el cd tradicional convertirse en elemento tradicional y caro de coleccionismo.

Y por otro lado discrepo de las cifras que se dan de piratería por asuntos como el que yo digo, que yo copio múchas cosas, pero la mayoría no las compraría nunca, con lo que realmente no estoy generando pérdidas ni falta de beneficio a nadie.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que comentas Gandalf, sobretodo con el último parrafo.

Un abrazo.

----------


## zarkov

> Madre mia lo que ha dado de si este post,  aunque es lun poco lamentabel que algunos hablen sin conocimiento de causa sobre estos temas, porque es lo que realmente hace daño en esta sociedad. Hay un total desconocimiento de lo que son las redes p2p. Para empezar la mayoria cree saber de lo que habla porque tiene un opinion, ha escuchado al osito Tedy, o a Chenoa, y nisiquiera se ha leido la legislación que tenemos de ello. Nadie que se baje algo de internet esta pirateando nada... el que tenga opiniónes de si el pirateo es malo que habra un post de pirateo.
> Lo mejor antes de opinar es documentarse, no solo de aquello que defiende nuestra opinión, ademas del otro punto de vista. Como mínimo tener una noción de lo que es el Copyleft, el Copyright, la licencia GPL, creative commons. Alomejor hasta os dais cuenta de porque hay cantantes como chenoa que prohibirían las descargas por internet. Que sin contar con el sexo seguro es lo que mas la desquicia.


Aunque había dicho adiós antes no puedo evitarlo. ¿Por qué presupones que los que mantienen una visión distinta son unos indocumentados?
Tengo curiosidad por saber de dónde procede esa infalibilidad. Buen rollito, eh. Sólo por llegar a alguna conclusión.

----------


## letang

> Búscate la versión de Sara Brightman de su disco Eden. Es una versión en Italiano pero.. uffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!


Uy en italiano, eso me gusta más que lo entiendo mejor...   :Wink:  
Me la compraré me la compraré...   :roll: 

Sería algo así como...

ogni notte in miei sogni
Ti vedo, ti seeeento
Lontano nella distancia...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vas bien, vas bien...

----------


## letang

En la tienda de discos de la esquina no tienen nada de Sarah  :Wink1: 
Pero en youtube encontré esto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ7oVJ6-29o

En la primera nota ya se me erizaron los pelos.

¿Por cierto, de qué iba este hilo?

----------


## ignoto

Este hilo está aquí para insultar a omaller.
¡Si es que os perdéis enseguida!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Impresionante la Brightman, ¿no?

Aprovecho apra decir que tegno todos sus discos ORIGINALES!!!!

Y ahora un poquito de erudición. Sarah Brightman empezó a despuntar como miembro del casting original de Cats. En dicho casting el papel femenino principal lo interpretaba Elaine Paige. 

Cats es obra de Andrew Llowd Weber, al igual que, por ejemplo Jesucristo Superstar. En este último el libreto era de Tim Rice. Casualdiades de la vida, Sarah Brightman se casó con Webber y Elaine Paige fue pareja sentimental de Tim Rice.

El personaje principal del musical El fantasma de la ópera lo compuso Webber para Sarah Brightman.....

Sin internet hay muchas cosas que no sabríamos...

----------


## ignoto

> Impresionante la Brightman, ¿no?
> 
> Aprovecho apra decir que tegno todos sus discos ORIGINALES!!!!
> 
> Y ahora un poquito de erudición. Sarah Brightman empezó a despuntar como miembro del casting original de Cats. En dicho casting el papel femenino principal lo interpretaba Elaine Paige. 
> 
> Cats es obra de Andrew Llowd Weber, al igual que, por ejemplo Jesucristo Superstar. En este último el libreto era de Tim Rice. Casualdiades de la vida, Sarah Brightman se casó con Webber y Elaine Paige fue pareja sentimental de Tim Rice.
> 
> El personaje principal del musical El fantasma de la ópera lo compuso Webber para Sarah Brightman.....
> ...


*¡Laísta!*

----------


## guitarxp

Creo no descubrir nada, pero para los despistados, os recomiendo a una de mis cantantes favoritas y para mi una de las mejores voces de todos los tiempos... Eva Cassidy.

Desgraciadamente no hay muchos videos suyos. Aqui os dejo un montaje con una versión suya y unas fotillos... Pasad de las fotos y escuchad la voz... 
Im-pre-zi-o-nan-te! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSqyFc7yWh4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzfiX...elated&search=

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

NOOOOOOOOOOO

Acepto lo los bailes de letras (que no son faltas). Pero por lo del 'la' no paso. Ha sido puesto intencionadamente pues JAMÁS caigo en semejante vulgaridad al hablar. Vale, tenía que haberlo entrecomilaldo, pero no admito que se me tilde de laísta. Eso ni de coña!.

He dicho.

----------


## ignoto

> NOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Acepto lo los bailes de letras (que no son faltas). Pero por lo del 'la' no paso. Ha sido puesto intencionadamente pues JAMÁS caigo en semejante vulgaridad al hablar. Vale, tenía que haberlo entrecomilaldo, pero no admito que se me tilde de laísta. Eso ni de coña!.
> 
> He dicho.


  :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

grrrrrrrgrrrrrrrrrrrrgrrrrrrrrrrrrgrrrrrrrrr

----------

